
Mozilla: End of Firefox for Android Slated for 2020 as Fenix Rises - kasbah
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-end-of-firefox-for-android-slated-for-2020-as-fenix-rises/
======
craftyguy
Felix doesn't appear to have support for extensions. That would be very
unfortunate if Mozilla has chosen this route. Hopefully they plan to include
support for them.

~~~
HappySweeney
This is the main reason I use Firefox for Android. Without a good ad-blocker,
browsing while commuting quickly blows through my data caps (I am in Canada).

------
rchaud
Extensions like Ghostery and Ublock Origin are maybe the only reason to use FF
on Android, as Brave does adblocking as well and renders pages more smoothly
as it's a Chromium fork.

Didn't they also release Firefox Focus recently, also with no extension
support?

